# Working for cash?



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

What is going on! I spoke to a couple of people I have not talked to in a long while and they live 40 miles apart.

One told me he was working for cash a day here and there and also said the shop rockets are working 32 hours on the company check with bennies paid and the other 8 hours on a different check no bennies paid. What is that?

Same day I see another guy we are shooting the Chit and he is telling me the usually story he is worried about losing his job... no surprise there... then he was telling me his buddy want to know if he knows anybody who will work for cash with his contractor I thinking to myself WTF:whistling2:

Yes these are union shops in the big local here. 

Is this going on in your local?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> What is going on! I spoke to a couple of people I have not talked to in a long while and they live 40 miles apart.
> 
> One told me he was working for cash a day here and there and also said the shop rockets are working 32 hours on the company check with bennies paid and the other 8 hours on a different check no bennies paid. What is that?
> 
> ...


 


A crooked union. Imagine that.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A crooked union. Imagine that.:whistling2:


No such thing. Simpossible.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> A crooked union. Imagine that.:whistling2:





480sparky said:


> No such thing. Simpossible.


How is the union crooked in this instance?

It's clearly the contractor who is crooked here. They are not abiding by the agreement when they pay their workers in this fashion. The subject of this thread shows nothing wrong on the part of the union and everything wrong on the part of the contractor. You two are apparently so blinded by your hatred of unions that you can't even comprehend what is going on.

I'm sure if someone mentioned the word "Rat" you'd be all over them, tho.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> What is going on! I spoke to a couple of people I have not talked to in a long while and they live 40 miles apart.
> 
> One told me he was working for cash a day here and there and also said the shop rockets are working 32 hours on the company check with bennies paid and the other 8 hours on a different check no bennies paid. What is that?
> 
> ...



It's all about money and people are doing what ever they can to get it.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Current said:


> How is the union crooked in this instance?
> 
> It's clearly the contractor who is crooked here. They are not abiding by the agreement when they pay their workers in this fashion. The subject of this thread shows nothing wrong on the part of the union and everything wrong on the part of the contractor. You two are apparently so blinded by your hatred of unions that you can't even comprehend what is going on.
> 
> I'm sure if someone mentioned the word "Rat" you'd be all over them, tho.



Oh, snap!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The Unions are only doing what the non-Union shops have been doing for years..

You can't blame a working man for trying to save money when he gets almost (3) days pay when working a full week..

Not sure how many hours you have to work before the money stays in your pocket..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> What is going on! I spoke to a couple of people I have not talked to in a long while and they live 40 miles apart.
> 
> One told me he was working for cash a day here and there and also said the shop rockets are working 32 hours on the company check with bennies paid and the other 8 hours on a different check no bennies paid. What is that?
> 
> ...


If you are laid off...and hungry.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Current said:



How is the union crooked in this instance?

It's clearly the contractor who is crooked here. They are not abiding by the agreement when they pay their workers in this fashion. The subject of this thread shows nothing wrong on the part of the union and everything wrong on the part of the contractor. You two are apparently so blinded by your hatred of unions that you can't even comprehend what is going on.

I'm sure if someone mentioned the word "Rat" you'd be all over them, tho.

Click to expand...

*

I was more thinking the men are selling out the other members. I was thinking how do they stand by and watch this happen? 

I use to be the guy to stand up and say something.... I learned quick if wanted to keep my job I should STFU!

Well now it has come down to I no longer believe in their values. Maybe I have been watching too much Fox News:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Island Electric said:


> *
> *
> I was more thinking the men are selling out the other members.


Since when do Union members worry about the other guy.. :blink::blink:

If a man is about to lose his house to foreclosure.. what will the Union do for him.. besides sending over a fruit basket..


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> I was more thinking the men are selling out the other members. I was thinking how do they stand by and watch this happen?


 Agreed, a lot of men who have pull with the company will get their benefits paid in the check after they have enough hours to get healthcare and a pension credit. 

My point was that the contractor is doing this, not the union like the two ignoramuses above seem to think...


> I use to be the guy to stand up and say something.... I learned quick if wanted to keep my job I should STFU!


 You can report these guys.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


RIVETER said:



If you are laid off...and hungry.

Click to expand...

*I always respected the Union because I started out Non-Union. I was able to have the things I could have never imagined. 

It's one thing to be hungry and go work somewhere else but to $hit in the very place that other members took 100 years to build is another.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

B4T said:


> Since when do Union members worry about the other guy.. :blink::blink:
> 
> If a man is about to lose his house to foreclosure.. what will the Union do for him.. besides sending over a fruit basket..


No one is talking about someone close to foreclosure. The thread is about fully employed men who allow the contractor to pay them less than scale and not pay benefits, which is against the contract.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Current said:


> How is the union crooked in this instance?
> ............


Oh, puh-leeze. He's "IN" the union. Quit trying to pooh-pooh the issue.

If there's a non-union contractor pulling similar stunts, the Union ChestThumpers are all over it like flies on shít.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Oh, puh-leeze. He's "IN" the union. Quit trying to pooh-pooh the issue.


 I beg to differ. You agreed with an asinine comment out of ignorance. Nothing out of what the OP said can logically lead to "A crooked union". The contractor is clearly in the wrong.

"Pooh pooh the issue"? Grow up.




> If there's a non-union contractor pulling similar stunts, the Union ChestThumpers are all over it like flies on shít.


So what? Did you have a point? We can deal with union chest thumpers when they get here. For now, all we have is contractor apologists and union haters.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


B4T said:



Since when do Union members worry about the other guy.. :blink::blink:

If a man is about to lose his house to foreclosure.. what will the Union do for him.. besides sending over a fruit basket..

Click to expand...

*

The members who are laid off will receive about $825 per week from UE and Sub pay. (no it does not last forever) So that is what the Union does for them. As far as worker bee status working Union is better than working Non-Union.


BTW. I'm not reporting anybody. I don't give a  anymore. Lets just say my last lay off was my last lay off. I'm sick and tired of being sent on my way while less qualified people stay working because of what ever they got going on. Then some these MF'ers got nerve to say the men sitting on the bench are not worth spit anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Current said:


> No one is talking about someone close to foreclosure. The thread is about fully employed men who allow the contractor to pay them less than scale and not pay benefits, which is against the contract.


Yes.. I know that.. I was just replying about "caring for the other members"..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> What is going on! I spoke to a couple of people I have not talked to in a long while and they live 40 miles apart.
> 
> One told me he was working for cash a day here and there and also said the shop rockets are working 32 hours on the company check with bennies paid and the other 8 hours on a different check no bennies paid. What is that?
> 
> ...


 It is not happening in our local because our members have balls enought to speak up and not post it on a forum full of union haters.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> It is not happening in our local because our members have balls enought to speak up and not post it on a forum full of union haters.:whistling2:


We hate you.. not the Union..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> We hate you.. not the Union..


 Are you getting a mean streek *B*arney*4T :yes: :blink:*


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Mr Rewire said:



It is not happening in our local because our members have balls enought to speak up and not post it on a forum full of union haters.:whistling2:

Click to expand...

*I can't believe you have a card in your pocket running around in sneakers and shorts. I thought you were a rat from the word go

Get real around here the contractors are in bed with the hall:whistling2: You talk and then you get black balled. 

This how it will go down the hall will send out a letter saying they are aware of the situation (like they do every couple of years) it will say this will not be tolerated BLAH BLAH blah.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Are you getting a mean streek *B*arney*4T :yes: :blink:*


No way.. Mayberry would never stand for it...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> It is not happening in our local because our members have balls enought to speak up and not post it on a forum full of union haters.:whistling2:


Whats wrong with union haters?.:blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Current said:


> I beg to differ. You agreed with an asinine comment out of ignorance. Nothing out of what the OP said can logically lead to "A crooked union". The contractor is clearly in the wrong.
> 
> "Pooh pooh the issue"? Grow up.
> 
> ...



Does the phrase "Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated" ring a bell?









If not, trust me..... you've heard it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Whats wrong with union haters?.:blink:


I'm no union supporter, but you're always talking about how an electrician should make $30+ an hour or hang his tools up. The union wage in New England is well into the $35 range and they definitely set the standard as far as wages and benefits go.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I'm no union supporter, but you're always talking about how an electrician should make $30+ an hour or hang his tools up. The union wage in New England is well into the $35 range and they definitely set the standard as far as wages and benefits go.


Their wages are much higher in the Boston area.

They do not set the standard out in the real world however Electricians who have it do.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They do not set the standard out in the real world however Electricians who have it do.:thumbsup:


That is a complete falsehood and you know it. They absolutely set the standard for electricians wages.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That is a complete falsehood and you know it. They absolutely set the standard for electricians wages.


No they do not the union is in Boston and not all over the state and unless you are on a state or federal funded job you are subject to private sector wages.

The unions doors have always been closed to those who know no one so they do not effect the real world wages in any way shape or form.

The Massachusetts license law helps with wages not the union.


If you peter are a licensed journeyman Electrician in Massachusetts how much will you take per hour working for the man?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nevermind, you are so blinded by union hatred that you can't give them credit where it's due.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Nevermind, you are so blinded by union hatred that you can't give them credit where it's due.


Why should i give them credit when they have done nothing for me except throw me out of the hall in 1977 because i did not know anyone they deserve non IMO

Again how much will you settle for per hour peter.?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> No they do not the union is in Boston and not all over the state and unless you are on a state or federal funded job you are subject to private sector wages.
> 
> The unions doors have always been closed to those who know no one so they do not effect the real world wages in any way shape or form.
> 
> ...


Pete is 100% correct, all our wages would be lower in MA without the unions influence.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> ... except throw me out of the hall in 1977 because i did not know anyone ...


Reminds me of that saying.... It's not what you know but who you blow.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Pete is 100% correct, all our wages would be lower in MA without the unions influence.


From a professed union non-supporter. Now that's having an open mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> From a professed union non-supporter. Now that's having an open mind. :thumbsup:


Thanks, as much as I will very likely never want to work union I am glad they are here.

Just like you said about OSHA, sometimes they go overboard but overall it is a good thing for all of us. 


(BTW, I also have no trouble at all believing Harry when he says they treated him like an asshole at the 103 hall, that seems to be SOP for them)


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Does the phrase "Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated" ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Pete is 100% correct, all our wages would be lower in MA without the unions influence.


Not the first time you have said this. You've said before the system works with both parties. I respect that. I know in my area the union work sets the PW rate and the non union appreciate it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's been said before on the issue of pay "A rising tide raises all ships." That's certainly true and union wage is almost always higher than the non-union sector.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Nevermind, you are so blinded by union hatred that you can't give them credit where it's due.


Perfectly said. The problem is where everyone forgets what the unions have done for working conditions past and present. Remember no system is perfect.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Perfectly said. The problem is where everyone forgets what the unions have done for working conditions past and present. Remember no system is perfect.


As I've said before, I am not a union guy. But I'll be more than happy to recognize the good that they do.


----------



## dotrat103 (May 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> No they do not the union is in Boston and not all over the state and unless you are on a state or federal funded job you are subject to private sector wages.


There are actually 4 locals in MA. Boston, Worcester, Springfield and Lakeville (but everyone refers to as Brockton). The private sector wages or "prevailing wage" is the union's total hourly package (wage + benefits)



HARRY304E said:


> The unions doors have always been closed to those who know no one so they do not effect the real world wages in any way shape or form.


I've heard more then a few people say that for a few years the union did have a 'country club' mentallity. But your statement isn't true and its deffinetly not like that anymore. I got in back in 1999 as an apprentice without knowing anyone and I've met many members that have organized in as JW's over the years.

I realize that unions aren't for everyone and some people prefer merit/open shops. Which is fine and I'd never hold that against them because everyone's got to eat. But to say that the average worker hasn't benefited from all that the unions have fought for over the past 100+ years is just untrue.


----------

